
Ex-Cons Create ‘Instagram for Prisons,’ and Wardens Are Fine with That - crunchiebones
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-02-06/ex-cons-create-instagram-for-prisons-and-wardens-are-fine-with-that
======
jtokoph
Pigeonly is a YC company. They stood out to me as one of the company’s that
can do good and do well.

------
vertex-four
A county prison decides to ban cheap postcards in favour of a commercial
service and this is a good thing actually.

~~~
Konnstann
I just looked at pigeonly pricing and unlimited postcards is $3 a month. At
$0.50 per postcard that ends up being way cheaper if you send more than 6 a
month.

That's outside of the actual reason prisons are banning postcards, which is
the prevalence of lacing postcards with drugs, which is a safety risk.

